# möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor



## J4CK3R (29. Mai 2016)

*möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Hallo Zusammen
Ich hab bei meinem Mainboard Asus P8-Z77-V lx das Problem, dass ich kein Internet mehr habe, es erscheint unten in der Taskleiste das Internet-logo zusammen mit einem Gelben Dreieck. 
Wenn ich auf Adaptereinstellungen gehe steht dort aktiviert. Wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel entferne steht dort, dass das Kabel entfernt wurde. Wenn ich es wieder einstecke kommt die Meldung "aktiviert". Mit dem Befehl ipconfig /all wird folgendes Ausgegeben:
   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : W4RKH4WK
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
Ich hab den Adapter schon mehrmals im Bios deaktiviert und wieder Aktiviert, die Treiber über CD oder Gerätemanager versucht neu zu installieren, oder auch deinstalliert.
Mein OS ist Windows10 pro. Der PC hängt über einen Switch am Router. Der Switch funktioniert, da mein Laptop auch Internet hat. Wen ich das Kabel vom Roter direkt an den PC anschliesse ist das gleiche Problem. Ich kann vom PC aus auch nicht auf den Router zugreifen. Der Netzwerkanschluss leuchtet jedoch grün und blinkt Orange, als ob er Daten empfangen würde. Der Adapter ist ein Realtek pcie Controller

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 
Danke
Robin


----------



## Willie666 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Wird die ip/mac deines PCs im Router erkannt?


----------



## J4CK3R (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die MAC meines PCs nicht, der Adapter spuckt mir ja nur das was oben steht aus.


----------



## Willie666 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Sag bloß. Hat dein router keine DHCP Client list oder ähnliches? Aber gut ganz ohne Einsatz kann ich dir auch net helfen. Die Mac adresse (physische adresse) ist an den Netzwerkadapter gebunden. Müsste genau wie die ip unter Status -> details der Netzwerkverbindung zu finden sein.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Er hat eine Client list, in der stehen aber alle, die jemals verbunden gewesen sind. Und ich finde mit ipconfig /all nur das Raus was oben steht.


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Laut ipconfig zeigt er den Ethernet-Adapter ja nicht mal an.

Hast Du mal den LAN Treiber für den Mainboard aktualisiert?


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Jo die Treiber hab ich alle schon durchprobiert und neu installiert. Ohne Erfolg, den Adapter hab ich im Bios schon aktiviert und  deaktiviert, hat auch nichts gebracht.
Wenn ich ipconfig /all eingebe kommt folgendes:
Hostname . . . . . . . . . . . . : W4RKH4WK
Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-Routing aktiviert . . . . . . : Nein
WINS-Proxy aktiviert . . . . . . : Nein

Wend mer chasch hälfe wärs no cool
Danke 
Robin


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Hallo Robin

Unter ipconfig müsstest Du normalerweise unterhalb von dem, was Du gepostet hast, einen eigenen Abschnitt zum "Ethernet-Adapter" finden. Bei Dir sieht es so aus, als hättest Du gar keinen. Da Du das Ding aber aktiveren und deaktivieren kannst, scheint er ja schon irgendwie erkannt zu werden. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich gehe von einem Treiberproblem aus.

Auf der Realtek Seite gibt es ein Win10 Auto Installation Program. Das könntest du noch mal testen.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es klappt. 

Viele Grüsse
Guss


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Hi Guss
Das hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen 
Ich danke dir, ob es klappt sehen wir heute Abend.


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

hier stand Mist...


----------



## Dooma (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Hostname . . . . . . . . . . . . : W4RKH4WK
> Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
> IP-Routing aktiviert . . . . . . : Nein
> WINS-Proxy aktiviert . . . . . . : Nein


Das ist alles?! Danach geht's doch eigentlich erst richtig los...?!?
Er dann kommen doch die aktiven Adapter. Wenn das so stimmt, dann hast du gar keinen Adapter. Oder kein Protokoll. Oder du hast hier was abgeschnitten.
Schau mal bitte in der Gerätesteuerung nach ob 1. die Netzwerkkarte korrekt erkannt wurde, richtiger Name, kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen, nicht deaktiviert. 2. Ob der Adapter korrekt in der Netzwerkverwaltung drin ist, mit mind. IPv4 Protokoll aktiv, nicht deaktiviert. (Kann sein das das vom deaktivieren im Gerätemanager getrennt ist, bin mir gerade nicht sicher.)


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Hi im Gerätemanager ist er drin und erkannt. Die Netzwerkverwaltung ist ja dort wo man die Adaptereinstellungen ändern kann richtig? Falls ja ist er dort mit "aktiviert" vermerkt.


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Ja richtig, sollte so ähnlich ausschauen (das VMware Zeug kann bei Dir fehlen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat es eigentlich schon mal funktioniert oder besteht das Problem seit Du Windows 10 installiert hast?

Falls es schon mal funktioniert hat, seit wann funktioniert es nicht mehr? Du kannst dann auch mal schauen, ob zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwas installiert wurde:
- Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Programme und Features
  Hier nach der Spalte "installiert am" sortieren
- "Installierte Updates" anwählen und die zu betreffenden Zeitpunkt installieren Updates anschauen

Tante Edith wüsste noch gerne, welche Antivirus/Firewall Lösung Du installiert hast?


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Es hat schon mal funktioniert. Es funktionierte nach einem Neustart am Samstag nicht mehr. Es wurden zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Updates gemacht.  Dort wo du eingeschwärzt hast steht bei mir "aktiviert"


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Ist schon seltsam. Wenn der Adapter im Gerätemanger und in der Netzwerkverbindung ohne Fehler angezeigt wird, aber trotzdem nicht unter ipconfig auftaucht, könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, dass er von irgendwas blockiert/verwendet wird.

Daher oben die Frage nach der Firewall/Antivirus Lösung. Was auch noch Einfluss haben könnte, wäre eventuell eine VPN Lösung. Hast Du eine VPN Lösung mit irgendeinem Tool vom Anbieter installiert?


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Nein VPN ist nicht, Avast hab ich deeinstaliert und die -firewall ausgeschaltet. Hat beides nichts gebracht.


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*



> Does your device appear in device manager, but not in ipconfig?
> 
> 
> Then the issue you are experiencing may be tied to a known bug  around Hyper-V and Virtual Switches. If so, the only known fix to this  bug is to run the last step in the network connection issues ('netcfg  -d'). This needs to be done via admin and it will  not work on anything other than the latest version of Windows 10. This  is the 1511 version that just rolled out last week.


Quelle

Da der Post aus 2015 ist, solltest Du die Windows Version 1511 oder höher haben. 
Versuch also einmal die Console als Admin zu öffnen und den Befehl  *netcfg  -d*  auszuführen.


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Das hab ich noch nicht probiert, ^^ ich hab aber nie ein VM Programm installiert.


----------



## guss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: möglicherweise liegt ein problem mit dem treiber für den adapter ethernet vor*

Hallo zusammen
Vielen dank für die vielen Tipps. Hat leider nichts gebracht, ich hab darum Windows neu installiert. Nun funktioniert es wieder.

Nochmals Danke
Robin


----------

